# SOLUTION TO FIX: AQUACLEAR 20,30,50,70 and up GRINDING SOUND PROBLEM...



## FISHEDS OF FURY

Does Your motor make a noisy motor skip sound?
Tired of hearing "SKKKKKKK TSHHH and FRRR"

Well today im going to tell you how to fix the motor skip problem.
First drain your filter of all water...
Clean all (SAND) from filter system and wash in hot water...
make sure all of the sand is gone...
Next you take your motor system fill your bucket or sink with water not much...
Pull out your propeller and cotton swab then insides intil ur swab is dirty then swab again with fresh swab...
next watch your propeller in hot water then drop back in motor stick the mouth of the propeller in the sink or your bucket and plug it in run for 30 secs to 1 minute then repeat the swabing process after unplugging....
After swabbing clean twice u put your filter back to gether add your "TANK WATER IN FILTER THEN PLUG BACK IN" and 1,2,3 like brand new
​
NOTE: FILTER MAY make grinding sound for few seconds before stop grinding.


----------



## JOMA

take the motor off the main body? so i guess this motor can be ran underwater?


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY

JOMA said:


> take the motor off the main body? so i guess this motor can be ran underwater?


yes take the motor off the body but i didnt full submerge just the head with the propeller


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> Does Your motor make a noisy motor skip sound?
> Tired of hearing "SKKKKKKK TSHHH and FRRR"
> 
> Well today im going to tell you how to fix the motor skip problem.
> First drain your filter of all water...
> Clean all (SAND) from filter system and wash in hot water...
> make sure all of the sand is gone...
> Next you take your motor system fill your bucket or sink with water not much...
> Pull out your propeller and cotton swab then insides intil ur swab is dirty then swab again with fresh swab...
> next watch your propeller in hot water then drop back in motor stick the mouth of the propeller in the sink or your bucket and plug it in run for 30 secs to 1 minute then repeat the swabing process after unplugging....
> After swabbing clean twice u put your filter back to gether add your "TANK WATER IN FILTER THEN PLUG BACK IN" and 1,2,3 like brand new
> ​
> NOTE: FILTER MAY make grinding sound for few seconds before stop grinding.


and yes i just got word the motor is full submersible but i wouldn't submerge mine fully cuz i am afraid of getting shocked


----------



## JOMA

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> and yes i just got word the motor is full submersible but i wouldn't submerge mine fully cuz i am afraid of getting shocked


thanks!


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

take the impeller out and clean it.


----------



## FISHEDS OF FURY

WhiteDevil said:


> take the impeller out and clean it.


The Propeller has nothing to do with it grinding dude its sand in the motor touching the propeller making the grinding sound Please dont come on my post regulating my help thank you*w3


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> The Propeller has nothing to do with it grinding dude its sand in the motor touching the propeller making the grinding sound Please dont come on my post regulating my help thank you*w3


well if you dont take it out to clean it. thats where the problem lies. Ive kept a sand bed tank for years,thanks.


----------



## jnickerson1977

I'd like to hear from someone else who has tried this with success. I've just cleaned two of my Aquaclears yesterday. They've started making a horrible rattling noise. Both of them. I've had a sand substrate before and I know what sand in the filter sounds like very well. However this sounds like plastic on plastic. I've read many posts on the net from people who open a new box and have this trouble. I've used nothing but Aquaclear filters for the last six years. They've made having a tank a real joy. I've always been able to get the sand and crud out and keep them quiet. But this time it hasn't worked. Not sure why. They're spotless at the moment. *frown


----------



## jnickerson1977

Filter noise problem solved! They just need new impeller shafts. They were totally worn down to almost nothing. I had to take them out to see how bad off they were. I had a filter that I haven't used in awhile. I switched out the shaft and it's perfectly quiet. So I've ordered a couple and some back up from amazon. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gizmo

I've had an AC50 for years, and I've noticed that the filter will run quiet when the impeller housing gets gummed up a bit with nitrifying bacteria (scum). When it's freshly cleaned, it will rattle a bit, but that will go away after a few days once its gummed up.

For sand, I have no experience, but I imagine a thorough cleaning as mentioned above will help things immensely. I've dropped the running motor into my cleaning bucket, and when it's not running as well, and have never had the motor fail on me. However, as it does not say it is specifically water-tight I would not submerge it fully. I think you won't have a problem inverting it and sticking the top of the motor into the water though. It's a water-tight enclosure except where the power cord enters the housing on the bottom of the motor unit.

One last suggestion - I would clean the filter in old tank water as opposed to hot water, so that you're not killing your nitrifying bacteria off.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> The Propeller has nothing to do with it grinding dude its sand in the motor touching the propeller making the grinding sound Please dont come on my post regulating my help thank you*w3


Calm down a bit. All he did was add a suggestion no reason to get aggravated. *w3


----------



## oilwell

FISHEDS OF FURY said:


> Does Your motor make a noisy motor skip sound?
> Tired of hearing "SKKKKKKK TSHHH and FRRR"
> 
> Well today im going to tell you how to fix the motor skip problem.
> First drain your filter of all water...
> Clean all (SAND) from filter system and wash in hot water...
> make sure all of the sand is gone...
> Next you take your motor system fill your bucket or sink with water not much...
> Pull out your propeller and cotton swab then insides intil ur swab is dirty then swab again with fresh swab...
> next watch your propeller in hot water then drop back in motor stick the mouth of the propeller in the sink or your bucket and plug it in run for 30 secs to 1 minute then repeat the swabing process after unplugging....
> After swabbing clean twice u put your filter back to gether add your "TANK WATER IN FILTER THEN PLUG BACK IN" and 1,2,3 like brand new
> ​
> NOTE: FILTER MAY make grinding sound for few seconds before stop grinding.


----------



## oilwell

Thanks! I was about to buy a new filter


----------

